# Chevre with homemade mesophilic starter?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Has anyone made Chevre with their own starter from buttermilk? I have frozen "cultured" buttermilk -another Cheese forum said that cultured buttermilk is mesophilic starter (one ice cube is 1 oz)

So, has anyone made Chevre with it? I've made Cheddar with the homemade meso and it worked great until I aged the waxed wheel in my basement. (not enough humidity and it was too crumbly. Made a great Parmesan substitute)


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> So, has anyone made Chevre with it?


Yes, buttermilk uses a normal LD type starter. Works fine for chevre.



> worked great until I aged the waxed wheel in my basement. (not enough humidity and it was too crumbly.


Crumbliness is about acidity at curd fuse and mill/salt. Has little to do with humidity, especially when the wheel is waxed.


----------

